# Estoy ahorrando 1000€ al mes. ¿En que podria invertir a largo plazo?



## RockLobster (12 Ago 2018)

Saludos conforeros

Hace unos meses me mude a Londres y la verdad es que ha sido un acierto.

Tengo un tren de vida agradable, ciertamente superior al que tenia en Madrid, y a final de mes me sobran entre 750 y 1500 libras.
En Madrid no es que me costara llegar a fin de mes, pero ahorrar era una quimera.

Con 5k ya en la saca y sabiendo que cada mes puedo meter un poco más,
¿hay algo en lo que merezca la pena invertir?

No pretendo invertir en nada que no entienda, así que busco sugerencias para despues de investigar el asunto, ver si merece la pena.

Tengo 30 años, soltero y sin hijos, para dar un poco de contexto.


----------



## Ankou (12 Ago 2018)

En Londres y aún no te han apuñalado?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (12 Ago 2018)

Casita unifamiliar en cornisa cantábrica, con terrenillo y que de al mar, aunque no sea "primera línea".

No muy lejos de Santander para que te puedas pillar ferry para UK de vez en cuando...puedes hacerte un huerto y criar cosas a escondidas para autoconsumo.


----------



## MAEZAL (12 Ago 2018)

Googl + brk.b


----------



## RockLobster (12 Ago 2018)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Casita unifamiliar en cornisa cantábrica, con terrenillo y que de al mar, aunque no sea "primera línea".
> 
> No muy lejos de Santander para que te puedas pillar ferry para UK de vez en cuando...puedes hacerte un huerto y criar cosas a escondidas para autoconsumo.



Esto, creeme, va a ocurrir en unos años SEGURO

Probablemente en Galicia, que me encanta


----------



## Stag Party (12 Ago 2018)

Sitio, me encuentro en la misma situación


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (12 Ago 2018)

Yo estoy en una situación similar y lo estoy metiendo todo en fondos indexados con indexa capital. Voy a largo plazo (20-30 años) mi idea es tener allí un fondo para poder jubilarme con garantías. 

Indexa Capital, menos costes, más rentabilidad

Si puedes empezar con 10.000€ y meter 750€ más al mes, tras 25 años con un crecimiento de un 4% anual llegarías a tener 400.000€.

Con un escenario algo más optimista y un 6% de crecimiento anual llegarías a tener 550.000€...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ago 2018)

RockLobster dijo:


> Esto, creeme, va a ocurrir en unos años SEGURO
> 
> Probablemente en Galicia, que me encanta



SAREB

---------- Post added 12-ago-2018 at 21:10 ----------

Las inversiones son quimeras, castillos en el aire. 

Lo mas seguro (a falta de que algun amable conforero me rectifique )es la deuda publica.


----------



## tastas (12 Ago 2018)

La idea de indexa capital (robo Advisor) es muy buena aunque puedes hacerlo tú mismo con menores comisiones.
Lee a John Bogle. También hay blogs como hormiga capitalista que te dan buenas pautas.

Taptap


----------



## malibux (12 Ago 2018)

Aburrirte a leer hilos de Burbuja, Rankia, videos youtube....

Y sobre todo no olvidar cracks tipo 2008, con bajadas generalizadas del 50% en acciones. 

Personalmente esperaría 1-2 años a ver por dónde sale el sol, porque aunque es un poco raro que mucha gente ya "vaticine" una crisis próxima, desde luego más raro aún son todas las señales de alarma que suenan a distintos niveles. 
Y si en esos 2 años has perdido la inflación por no invertir, pues chico, prefiero perder un 4-5% a un 50%. 

En cuanto estén más calmadas las cosas, a invertir en fondos bien sean de gestión pasiva o activa con renombre.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (12 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> La idea de indexa capital (robo Advisor) es muy buena aunque puedes hacerlo tú mismo con menores comisiones.
> Lee a John Bogle. También hay blogs como hormiga capitalista que te dan buenas pautas.
> 
> Taptap



Si, en España creo que la mejor opción ahora mismo es BNP paribas. Estando en UK no me sorprendería que hubiesen opciones con comisiones aún más bajas. 

Indexa cobra una comisión de 0,82% al año, lo cual a la larga se acaba notando mucho.


----------



## enladrillador (12 Ago 2018)

Terreno cultivable en zona segura con agua PROPIA (algun regato o manantial) que nadie te pueda quitar ni contaminar, lejos de gitanos y colectivos multikulturales, y que no esté expuesto desde lejos, que le de el sol pero tenga arboles y sombras, grandecito y que te independencia, por la zona cantabrica, galicia asturias o cantabria, el pais vasco ya esta echado a perder de moros.

Y preparase para lo que venga, si tienes caza en la finca y pesca (rio alta montaña) y no muy lejos del mar, mucho mejor, yo te recomendaría zona bajo nalón, picos de europa en la falda, zona llanes - cuerra, etc...

Algo que cuando llegue la hecatombe multikultural te pueda segurar:
-comida
-seguridad
-agua
-espacio


----------



## Hermericus (13 Ago 2018)

Eres rico!!!

Disfrutalo. ::

---------- Post added 13-ago-2018 at 00:19 ----------




El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Yo estoy en una situación similar y lo estoy metiendo todo en fondos indexados con indexa capital. Voy a largo plazo (20-30 años) mi idea es tener allí un fondo para poder jubilarme con garantías.
> 
> Indexa Capital, menos costes, más rentabilidad
> 
> ...



Uff.... Disfruta de lo piramidal.


----------



## davitin (13 Ago 2018)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Casita unifamiliar en cornisa cantábrica, con terrenillo y que de al mar, aunque no sea "primera línea".
> 
> No muy lejos de Santander para que te puedas pillar ferry para UK de vez en cuando...puedes hacerte un huerto y criar cosas a escondidas para autoconsumo.



Mala inversion, si vive en uk y tiene la casa en españa sola se la pueden okupar.

Recuerda que en españa no se respeta la propiedad inmobiliaria (ni ninguna otra).


----------



## herreriko (13 Ago 2018)

malibux dijo:


> porque aunque es un poco raro que mucha gente ya "vaticine" una crisis próxima, desde luego más raro aún son todas las señales de alarma que suenan a distintos niveles.



llevamos desde 2006, eso de crisis proxima es algo habitual en el foro.


----------



## orbeo (13 Ago 2018)

Léete el Inversor inteligente de Graham que tiene las repuestas que necesitas.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (13 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eres rico!!!
> 
> Disfrutalo. ::
> 
> ...



piramidal los fondos indexados?::


----------



## Señor Calopez (13 Ago 2018)

En Madrid no te llegaba para vivir, y en UK te sobra para llevar un gran tren de vida y ahorrar 1500 libras al mes 

Menudo trolazo. A saber a qué llamas llevar un gran tren de vida en UK xDD

Por otra parte, tus primeros 6.000€ ahorrados y ya estás haciéndote el cuento de la lechera y pidiendo consejos de inversión y mirando casitas unifamiliares con vistas al mar en Galicia. xDDDD

La nueva clase media señores, 30 años, expatriado, 6.000€ en la cuenta y ni mierda en las tripas hablando de inversiones y adobados en primera línea de mar.


----------



## Tinopunk (14 Ago 2018)

Oro .En Londres hay tiendas con buenos precios para comprar monedas de inversión.


----------



## Bohemian (14 Ago 2018)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Yo estoy en una situación similar y lo estoy metiendo todo en fondos indexados con indexa capital. Voy a largo plazo (20-30 años) mi idea es tener allí un fondo para poder jubilarme con garantías.
> 
> Indexa Capital, menos costes, más rentabilidad
> 
> ...



Pero ese dinero puede que no valga nada en unos años. La depreciación va a ser brutal en un lustro en la moneda euro.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 01:22 ----------




Tinopunk dijo:


> Oro .En Londres hay tiendas con buenos precios para comprar monedas de inversión.



Menos mal, alguien con cabeza. El oro es lo suyo, la plata últimamente me está tirando para atrás por el tema de que ya no va a ser muy "reutilizable" en la indústria, eso generará precios realmente baratos. Pero cuidado, puede ser una fuente de confianza.


----------



## nyyrikki (22 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Mala inversion, si vive en uk y tiene la casa en españa sola se la pueden okupar.
> 
> Recuerda que en españa no se respeta la propiedad inmobiliaria (ni ninguna otra).



mi consejo respecto a la casa es que seas algo practico y la busques donde tengas (o cerca) familia/buenos amigos. Casi mas familia que amigos, porque lo de la amistad nunca se sabe a largo plazo. 
Necesitas a alguien de confianza que te pueda echar una mano con la casa cuando tu no estas, y mejor si es familia......

Yo estoy "emigrado" desde hace tiempo y suenho con algo asi, pero estoy casado con una "local", y tenemos hijos, asi que el vinculo con Ejpanha se ha vuelto mas debil.....No me veo convenciéndolos a irnos a España regularmente para que compense tener una casa allí (salvo que me pueda hacer con una pedazo de casa, lo cual descarto con mis ingresos). La jubilación queda aún algo lejos (si llega algún día, visto cómo está el panorama....) como para especular con una posible vuelta .....

Si ya es dificil aceptar algunas cosas de la piel de toro siendo autocnoto, a ver cómo convences a alguien de fuera para que se centre en lo bueno que queda y no en los defectos


----------



## GuidoVonList (22 Ago 2018)

Con 1.000 al mes, en caso de no tener ningún tipo de experiencia...tiraría de ETF's que repliquen índices. Especialmente americanos. Si piensas en el largo plazo incluso la próxima crisis podría sudartela, siempre y cuando apuestes por invertir al menos a 20 años.


----------



## eloy_85 (22 Ago 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> En Madrid no te llegaba para vivir, y en UK te sobra para llevar un gran tren de vida y ahorrar 1500 libras al mes
> 
> Menudo trolazo. A saber a qué llamas llevar un gran tren de vida en UK xDD
> 
> ...



si es mentira, el que se engaña solo es él. Pero troll por qué? ¿Porque no sea un empujacarritos pagafantas con 37 años un trabajo de mierda y que vive en un ghetto moronegril? Y lógico que si se ha mudado sea para estar mejor.
Hay que disimular algo la envidia.


----------



## RockLobster (24 Ago 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> si es mentira, el que se engaña solo es él. Pero troll por qué? ¿Porque no sea un empujacarritos pagafantas con 37 años un trabajo de mierda y que vive en un ghetto moronegril? Y lógico que si se ha mudado sea para estar mejor.
> Hay que disimular algo la envidia.



Ademas de que no dije que llevara un gran tren de vida.

Solo que era superior al que tenia en Madrid 

Trabajo bastante menos y en general vivo mas feliz. 

Muchas gracias a Los amables foreros que han dado otras respuestas.

Tengo la suerte de tener un amigo trabajando en una startup de la city que me puede recomendar buenos producto financieros, Sean ETF's u otros.

Estuve mirando El tema de monedas de Oro de Inversion. La Gente las vende incluso por eBay! 
No se hasta que punto eso es de fiar.

Seguire investigando!


----------



## orbeo (24 Ago 2018)

Estando en Londres, aprovecha que allí tienes disponible el fondo Lindsell Train.

En España no se comercializa, desde Rankia hemos empezado a reclamarlo a Allfunds pero va a estar difícil que lo traigan.

Lindsell Train Global Funds plc - Lindsell Train ...|IE00B644PG05



RockLobster dijo:


> Ademas de que no dije que llevara un gran tren de vida.
> 
> Solo que era superior al que tenia en Madrid
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2018)

absurdo invertir en vivienda cuando te pasarás en el trabajo la mayor parte del tiempo hasta los 67 años. Cuando acabes de pagarla morirás y otro bailará sobre tu tumba.
Viaja, gasta en países exóticos, cásate con una jovencita de la india y hazle 7 hijos. VIVE


----------



## Storico (24 Ago 2018)

Yo llevo unos años en tu misma situación pero viviendo en España. En mi caso lo que he hecho ha sido comprarme un piso e hipotecarme con parte de los ahorros, y el resto amontonarlos y esperar a que llegue el próximo apocalipsis bursátil para invertir en acciones.


----------



## RockLobster (24 Ago 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> absurdo invertir en vivienda cuando te pasarás en el trabajo la mayor parte del tiempo hasta los 67 años. Cuando acabes de pagarla morirás y otro bailará sobre tu tumba.
> Viaja, gasta en países exóticos, cásate con una jovencita de la india y hazle 7 hijos. VIVE



No es lo mismo gastarse 50k en un terrenito en Galicia que 400k en UN zulo en Madrid, per tranquilo, no soy comedoritos de desvan


----------



## snopedea (24 Ago 2018)

Té lo gastas en 888 poker y lo perderás dignamente como un macho alfa.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2018)

Me hace gracia este hilo..

5.000€ ahorrados y ya haciendo los cálculos de la lechera.

....

Respecto a lterrenito en Galicia , vistas al mar y casita y tal.... mucho ojo. No te lo aconsejo, y soy gallego.

Ciertamente hay lugares estupendos en Galicia para vivir, comprar casita o construir, pero no son baratos. Entre terrenito y la casa, calcula de 300.000 para arriba, y precios subiendo.

Luego tienes sitios y lugares mas baratos, incluso bastante baratos... pero no te los aconsejo: meterse a vivir en ciertas zonas de Galicia siendo de mas allá del Telon de Grelos y para mas INRI habitual ciudadano de macro urbe, puede ser insufrible, en serio. Y no es que haya un 'acoso nacionalista' de la gente , sino que serás tu absolutamente incapaz de adaptarte. En este sentido, se adaptan muchisimo mejor a Galicia los extranjeros del norte de Europa que los españoles no gallegos.


----------



## Despotricador (24 Ago 2018)

Llevo más de dos años alejado de la bolsa por considerar que está demasiado cara, lo que me ha hecho perder las subidas.

Es un sinsentido. El cuerpo sólo me pide abrir cortos como un loco, pero a ver quién ves el guapo que se pone frente a la tendencia. No se cuanto durará está exuberancia.

Cada vez soy más anti inmuebles. Tienen gastos y son un cautivo a masacrar por los políticos con todos los tributos que su mente pueda imaginar. Además cada vez hay más ocupas y ladrones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2018)

acaparar o ganar demasiado dinero , es como pedir mogollón de tazas de café en una cafetería. Sólo te tomarás una o dos, el resto ahí quedan.


----------



## devest (25 Ago 2018)

No sé por qué criticarlo tanto. Está en el mejor momento para decidir invertir, aunque tenga sólo 6.000 euros.

Pero tiene la capacidad de invertir 12.000 euros al año. Si es constante, en 10 años habrá invertido 120.000 euros. Mejor empezar hoy que esperar a tenerlos ahorrados para invertir. Así, con 40 años, en lugar de preguntar dónde invertir 120.000 euros, lo mismo tiene 200.000 euros ya.

Y, lo más importante, habrá cometido errores de inversión que le habrán costado cantidades pequeñas, al empezar con pocos ahorros. O se habrá comido una crisis en la que perderá la mitad de su dinero, que será poco. Y seguirá invirtiendo en esos años tan malos, por lo que al volver la economía a crecer, obtendrá grandes rentabilidades, como ha pasado desde el 2008 hasta hoy. 

Personalmente yo haría una de estas dos cosas:
- Si no quiero perder tiempo. Elegir 2-3 fondos de inversión donde hacer aportaciones mensuales.

- Si me sobra el tiempo y tengo conocimientos. Invertir 2.000-3.000 en acciones que yo elija cada 2-3 meses. En unos años tener una cartera de 20-25 acciones de distintos países. Seguramente lo haré peor que los fondos, pero también me ahorraré muchas comisiones.


----------



## Pablo1 (25 Ago 2018)

Busca siempre la respuesta simple. 

Si aún tienes que hacer esta pregunta. Fórmate. 

Es divertido. Puedes empezar por la formación gratuita de exposiciones y ferias de uK. Los brokers siempre están haciendo cursos presenciales. 
Lo importante no es lo que cuenten en el curso del broker. Eso es lo de menos. A no ser que te vayas a escudes buenas cómo tal. Lo importante es la gente que conocerás y las experiencias que conseguirás.


----------



## pakitov (31 Ago 2018)

Si vas a largo plazo > 10 años los fondos indexados pueden ser una buena opción, como yo lo veo lo mejor que había en españa para eso era BNP Paribas ya que podías invertir en Vanguard con un 0,3% de comisión, peeeeero ahora BNP ha puesto comisiones aprox un 0,25%, era demasiado bueno para durar mucho, aún así sigue sin estar nada nada mal. Te quedaría en un 0,6% aprox (mucho mejor que la mierda que venden los bancos al 2% de comisión)

Si lo que quieres es despreocuparte totalmente y tener una buena gestión indexada lo mejor que veo ahora mismo es INDEXA Capital como ya te han comentado, seguida de cercar por POPCOIN.

En indexa pagarás un 0,8% de comisión aprox, que bueno es un poco peor que BNP pero a cambio tienes una gestión 100% desatendida, ellos se encargan de rebalancear la cartera etc... para gente que no se quiere preocupar de estar rebalanceando y tiene real interés por la gestión de sus ahorros indexa no lo veo ninguna mala opción (incluso para planes de pensiones ya que te permite aportaciones periódicas automatizadas mejorando el "dolar cost averaging").

Si te decide a usar INDEXA (cosa que te recomiendo, que conste que no tengo más afiliación con ellos que como usuario) *si usas este enlace 10K gestión gratuita por un año te dan 1 año de gestión gratuita sobre los primeros 10k.* 

Merece la pena probarlo ni que sea con poco dinero pq yo creo que para las personas que no tienen interés ni conocimientos es una alternativa muchísimo mejora los FI/planes de pensiones de los bancos. Si ya consiguieran reducir un poquito más los costes a por ejemplo un 0,5% sería la leche, veremos si crecen mucho y pueden reducir los costes a lo Vanguard.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 09:32 ----------




Despotricador dijo:


> Llevo más de dos años alejado de la bolsa por considerar que está demasiado cara, lo que me ha hecho perder las subidas.
> 
> Es un sinsentido. El cuerpo sólo me pide abrir cortos como un loco, pero a ver quién ves el guapo que se pone frente a la tendencia. No se cuanto durará está exuberancia.
> 
> Cada vez soy más anti inmuebles. Tienen gastos y son un cautivo a masacrar por los políticos con todos los tributos que su mente pueda imaginar. Además cada vez hay más ocupas y ladrones.



La llave de la bolsa y de todo la tienen los bancos centrales, mientras decidan seguir teniendo tipos reales negativos pues los activos seguirán subiendo... cuando decidirán cerrar el grifo del dinero barato? solo ellos lo saben... pero tengo el feeling de que el objetivo es monetizar deuda y nos va a salir la inflación por las orejas (la real, no la que anuncian)


----------



## tastas (31 Ago 2018)

pakitov dijo:


> Si vas a largo plazo > 10 años los fondos indexados pueden ser una buena opción, como yo lo veo lo mejor que había en españa para eso era BNP Paribas ya que podías invertir en Vanguard con un 0,3% de comisión, peeeeero ahora BNP ha puesto comisiones aprox un 0,25%, era demasiado bueno para durar mucho, aún así sigue sin estar nada nada mal. Te quedaría en un 0,6% aprox (mucho mejor que la mierda que venden los bancos al 2% de comisión)



Si tienes más del 50% de tu inversión en clases que pagan retrocesión a Bnp (como fondos Amundi) te ahorran pagar ese extra del que hablas por los fondos como los vanguard.

Taptap


----------



## avioneti (31 Ago 2018)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Yo estoy en una situación similar y lo estoy metiendo todo en fondos indexados con indexa capital. Voy a largo plazo (20-30 años) mi idea es tener allí un fondo para poder jubilarme con garantías.
> 
> Indexa Capital, menos costes, más rentabilidad
> 
> ...



me gusta cuando la peña pilla la calculadora del interes compuesto y hace sus cuentas de la lechera.

dinos donde tienes invertido tu dinero que durante 25 años te edtuvo dando un 4-6%. cuanto tienes ahora mismo? 

me da a mi que solo eres otro teorico de interes compuesto y no tienes nada invertido


----------



## Luis243 (2 Sep 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Estando en Londres, aprovecha que allí tienes disponible el fondo Lindsell Train.
> 
> En España no se comercializa, desde Rankia hemos empezado a reclamarlo a Allfunds pero va a estar difícil que lo traigan.
> 
> Lindsell Train Global Funds plc - Lindsell Train ...|IE00B644PG05



No se puede invertir siendo español en españa? Pregunto...


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2018)

Luis243 dijo:


> No se puede invertir siendo español en españa? Pregunto...



Puedes invertir en el Ibex 35 por ejemplo.
Yo prefiero diversificar lo máximo posible.

Taptap


----------



## CobraSensei (3 Sep 2018)

up, me interesa


----------



## Vilux (3 Sep 2018)

Se avecina un agorda y la única forma de protegerse son activos de primer nivel (tier 1) sin riesgo de contraparte. En dos palabras: oro en mano. Adquirir una onza al mes al precio de mercado.


----------



## Fueradebolsa (7 Sep 2018)

Yo disfrutaría de la pasta, me iría de viaje, me compraría aquello que te guste etc... pero si aún así quieres meter dinero en Bolsa, donde te recuerdo alrededor del 90% pierde pasta... yo le echaría un ojo a Bankia, creo que puede dar a alegrías en poco tiempo. El stop me lo colocaría en 3.20, esto es, si ves que se pone por debajo asume que me he equivocado pensando que era una buena inversión, pero supongo que en ese caso harías como la mayoría, es decir, quedartelas hasta la jubilación. Suerte!

Grafíquillo:






Fuente: Fuera de Bolsa: La banca del IBEX35. Análisis técnico


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (10 Sep 2018)

RockLobster dijo:


> Esto, creeme, va a ocurrir en unos años SEGURO
> 
> Probablemente en Galicia, que me encanta




Algo relacionado con la cocaina es tu himbersion


----------



## siei (10 Sep 2018)

Interesante hilo


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Sep 2018)

y el escenario ha cambiado bastante desde que se inició.

Yo en España ahora no invertiria. Demasiado riesgo interno y externo.


----------



## waukegan (11 Sep 2018)

RockLobster dijo:


> Saludos conforeros
> 
> Hace unos meses me mude a Londres y la verdad es que ha sido un acierto.
> 
> ...



30 tacos... invierte en tener una familia y pon mucho cuidado en esquivar las minas. Está el campo bastante plagado de ellas.


----------



## vpsn (11 Sep 2018)

A mi me gusta Nintendo despues de la correccion


----------



## mevamevameva (11 Sep 2018)

Compra casa.
ETFs de países decentes y mantenlo, evita España.


----------



## orbeo (11 Sep 2018)

Te refieres al fondo que puse ahí, o a invertir en España en general?


Luis243 dijo:


> No se puede invertir siendo español en españa? Pregunto...


----------



## Titomadrid (11 Sep 2018)

En acciones de Amazon, yo invierto en eso.

Saludos!


----------



## Muna (14 Sep 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> acaparar o ganar demasiado dinero , es como pedir mogollón de tazas de café en una cafetería. Sólo te tomarás una o dos, el resto ahí quedan.



Será en tu caso, yo sé que con mucho dinero no lo dejaría únicamente debajo del colchón.


----------



## Nationwww (15 Sep 2018)

Bienes raices...


----------



## Ricardo1980 (16 Sep 2018)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Yo estoy en una situación similar y lo estoy metiendo todo en fondos indexados con indexa capital. Voy a largo plazo (20-30 años) mi idea es tener allí un fondo para poder jubilarme con garantías.
> 
> Indexa Capital, menos costes, más rentabilidad
> 
> ...



Eso es una malisima idea pirque tendrias que pagar capital gains tax cuando quieras recogerlo. 
Lo suyo es usar Stocks & Shares ISAs y tienes fondos indexados en pir ejemplo Vanguard. 
Sin embargo yo hago algo todavia mejor, que es hacerlo a traves de la pension ya que es dinero antes de pagar impuestos (aunque en 20 o 30 años algo debes pagar) pero en las simulaciones sale mucho mejor invertir a destajo en el presente aunque tengas que pagar impuestos el futuro. El ISA es al reves, pagas impuestos ahora (a traves de tu salario) y el el futuro no pagas nada por los beneficios. 
Rizar el rizo es hacerte contractor y trabajar a traves de tu limited company, pero eso es algo mas complejo (que obviamente ya he hecho).


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Sep 2018)

yo estoy invirtiendo en tierras, y montando plantaciones de cultivo de alta rentabilidad (frutos secos), con el tiempo quiero ser latifundista y pasear satisfecho por mis dominios a lo Falcon Crest.

además te sientes mucho más realizado que invirtiendo en cosas más abstractas/random.


----------



## OCALO (17 Sep 2018)

Una cuestión MUY IMPORTANTE 

Resulta que dicen que va a haber otra crisis en 2020.
El dinero lo metemos ya en bancocolchon?

Es mala idea invertir en vivienda en 2022-2021 cuando pinche de nuevo la burbuja?
Muchas gracias de tantobrazo


----------



## tastas (17 Sep 2018)

OCALO dijo:


> Una cuestión MUY IMPORTANTE
> 
> Resulta que dicen que va a haber otra crisis en 2020.
> El dinero lo metemos ya en bancocolchon?
> ...



Si tienes una cartera brownehead (oro, bonos, cash y acciones) en principio te la bufa cuando caigan los mercados.

Yo sí que una parte de mi cartera la pasaré a bonos cuando llegue el momento pero tengo muy claro que no acertaré cual es.

Taptap


----------



## Valorsyseny (17 Sep 2018)

yo estoy en una situacion similar a a la tuya y me he decantado por abrirme una ISA en Vanguard para fondos.
estoy aportando 700£ al mes y 300£ las meto en una cash ISA que tenia de antes con un colchon suficiente por si me quedo en paro un tiempo largo por si las moscas.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2018 at 19:18 ----------




Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Eso es una malisima idea pirque tendrias que pagar capital gains tax cuando quieras recogerlo.
> Lo suyo es usar Stocks & Shares ISAs y tienes fondos indexados en pir ejemplo Vanguard.
> Sin embargo yo hago algo todavia mejor, que es hacerlo a traves de la pension ya que es dinero antes de pagar impuestos (aunque en 20 o 30 años algo debes pagar) pero en las simulaciones sale mucho mejor invertir a destajo en el presente aunque tengas que pagar impuestos el futuro. El ISA es al reves, pagas impuestos ahora (a traves de tu salario) y el el futuro no pagas nada por los beneficios.
> Rizar el rizo es hacerte contractor y trabajar a traves de tu limited company, pero eso es algo mas complejo (que obviamente ya he hecho).



cuidadin con las ltd jajaja que a mi me la han liado... el VAT ha dejado de ser tan rentable y a mi HMRC ya me ha tocado lo que pedia en gastos :S

he dejado de ser contractor para hacerme PAYE y la tranquilidad no se paga con 100£ mas al mes.

yo ahora mismo meto un 4% del sueldo al pension scheme, mi empresa me mete un 8% adicional, y una parte alta que ahorro en una ISA S&S mas una Cash ISA por si pasa algo.
Las Pension Scheme estan bien, pero olvidate de sacar la pasta hasta que te jubiles y no se si has visto que no hay ningun plan ahora mismo en Espanya al que se pueda transferir el plan, que oye, no es mayor problema si lo dejas aqui, pero hay que considerarlo


----------



## DonPimpon (21 Sep 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eres rico!!!
> 
> Disfrutalo. ::
> 
> ...



Se le ve a usted enterado ::

Yo estaba en tu situacion y tambien lo he metido en un roboadvisor para que gestione ETFs (s'i, lo podria hacer yo con degiro, pero no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas). En mi caso, en vez de indexa, lo he metido en inbestme, que tiene algo menos comisiones y en vez de cuenta en inversis, te abre cuenta en interactive brokers.

Por cierto si quieres referido para librarte de comisiones, avisa.


----------



## javiertoledano (28 Sep 2018)

Como dice DonPimpon invierte con un roboadvisor y te olvidas de dolores de cabeza


----------



## NOMETOQUESLASNARICES (28 Sep 2018)

Pillo sitio. Misma situación...
Un colchón de 16.000 y capacidad de ahorro de 1.000€ al mes. Podría más pero es que viajar me pierde mucho.
Algo que valga la pena con rentabilidad fija? No quiero riesgos


----------



## tastas (28 Sep 2018)

NOMETOQUESLASNARICES dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Misma situación...
> Un colchón de 16.000 y capacidad de ahorro de 1.000€ al mes. Podría más pero es que viajar me pierde mucho.
> Algo que valga la pena con rentabilidad fija? No quiero riesgos



Si quieres garantías, una lavadora.
Y los bonos, el activo seguro por excelencia, están rindiendo negativo.

Taptap


----------



## Mission (29 Sep 2018)

Ya lo han dicho otros, fondos indexados.

Por tu cuenta si entiendes en BNP por ejemplo o en un roboadvisor como puede ser Indexa y te olvidas.


----------



## juanantonioperez (3 Oct 2018)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Casita unifamiliar en cornisa cantábrica, con terrenillo y que de al mar, aunque no sea "primera línea".
> 
> No muy lejos de Santander para que te puedas pillar ferry para UK de vez en cuando...puedes hacerte un huerto y criar cosas a escondidas para autoconsumo.



Creo que no hay mejor opcion, terreno y casa en España, ademas de estar a tiro de piedra de UK


----------



## LibreInversión (9 Oct 2018)

Hola @RockLobster,

Tal y como comentan lo más fácil y cómodo seria meterse en un fondos indexados a través de un roboadvisor pero antes creo que deberías definir tu perfil de riesgo y a cuantos años vista estas pensando en invertir. Lo del roboadvisor no lo he hecho por las comisiones y porque me gusta controlar mis inversiones (soy así que se le va a hacer!)

Personalmente tengo mi cartera de inversión dividida entre acciones y fondos indexados y un plan trazado hasta el 2030, el objetivo es conseguir un patrimonio que me genere unos ingresos suficientes para poder retirarme por esa fecha.

Un saludo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Oct 2018)

Que roboadvisor me recomendáis para unos 10k y sobre unos 5 años de duración pudiendo recuperar mi dinero? He mirado finizens e indexa pero no me decido entre los dos...


----------



## tastas (9 Oct 2018)

Diaboloto dijo:


> Que roboadvisor me recomendáis para unos 10k y sobre unos 5 años de duración pudiendo recuperar mi dinero? He mirado finizens e indexa pero no me decido entre los dos...



Cualquiera de los dos te sirve. Lo importante es luego que no te hinches a comprar más renta variable que lo que puedas aguantar.
Yo voy con finizens porque tienen algo de oro y reits aunque más que nada es porque es de los que oí hablar primero.

Taptap


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Oct 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Cualquiera de los dos te sirve. Lo importante es luego que no te hinches a comprar más renta variable que lo que puedas aguantar.
> Yo voy con finizens porque tienen algo de oro y reits aunque más que nada es porque es de los que oí hablar primero.
> 
> Taptap



No se encarga el roboadvisor de invertir mis aportaciones? Porque debería yo preocuparme si comprar más RV?


----------



## tastas (9 Oct 2018)

Diaboloto dijo:


> No se encarga el roboadvisor de invertir mis aportaciones? Porque debería yo preocuparme si comprar más RV?



Sí, invierten tus aportaciones según una cartera preestablecida y la van rebalancear do.
Te hacen un cuestionario que determina tu porcentaje máximo de RV (la parte de riesgo de la cartera) que puedes contratar pero lo cierto es que también puedes repetir ese cuestionario y contestar de tal manera que puedas coger la cartera con el máximo porcentaje de RV que ofrecen. Por tanto, en la práctica es como si el porcentaje RV/RF lo eligieras tú.

Taptap


----------



## stuka (14 May 2019)

"ROBOADVISOR"

"ADVERTENCIA DE ROBO"...te cagas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2019)

Ocno Bianor dijo:


> En Londres y aún no te han apuñalado?



Ni que fuera Madrid.


----------



## jorgetaro (14 May 2019)

en la bolsa, si puedes arriesgar un poco.


----------



## eloriol (15 May 2019)

@RockLobster Mira en invertirenbolsa.info. Hay un foro muy activo con muy buenos aportes. Y para empezar, mira en estos dos enlaces:

Por qué invertir en Bolsa | Por qué invertir en Bolsa | Por qué invertir en Bolsa 

Guía de Bolsa para principiantes | Guía de Bolsa para principiantes | Guía de Bolsa para principiantes


----------



## ------- (15 May 2019)

Fondos indexados: no necesitas tener conocimientos de nada ni hacer nada y tendrás rentabilidades mayores que el 90% de los expertos


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> absurdo invertir en vivienda cuando te pasarás en el trabajo la mayor parte del tiempo hasta los 67 años. Cuando acabes de pagarla morirás y otro bailará sobre tu tumba.
> Viaja, gasta en países exóticos, cásate con una jovencita de la india y hazle 7 hijos. VIVE



No hagas como Rubalcalva. ... menuda pensión le va a quedar a la viuda


----------



## soromataM (15 May 2019)

Compra juguetes o videojuegos en edición limitada y numerada. Envásalos al vacío y guárdalos en un bául. Dentro de 20 años valdrán 10 veces más.

Yo hace unos años le compré un muñequito de plástico a mi hijo pequeño. Me costó 2 euros en una tienda de juguetes que lo tenía en un box de esos de liquidación. Era un bicho azul con zapatillas. Más feo que el chepas.

Un día el niño lo tiró sin querer por la ventanilla del coche mientras iba por la autovía. Mirando con mi mujer por internet para comprarlo de nuevo, lo más barato que lo encontré era en ebay por unos 180 euros, porque parece ser que era de edición limitada y estaba buscado. A mí me seguía pareciendo una puta mierda de plástico. Al final le compré otro juguete por 5 euros y tan panchos.

En el ebay también había un montón de legos que los vendían por 500 euros. Hay mucha gente de 40 o 50 que se ha quedado pillada en su infancia, porque si no no entiendo que se pueda pagar eso por piezas de plástico mierdoso.

Con tema de discos de música (sobre todo LPs) también se puede mover mucho dinero.

También hay un mercado brutal con las zapatillas deportivas de edición limitada. De hecho Adidas o Nike sólo permite ventas online con limitaciones por persona, con lo que hay hasta un mercado negro de ips e identidades para que los coleccionistas más espabilados se puedan hacer con grandes cantidades de stock de esas mercancías.

También te puedes comprar cada mes un cuadro de algún muerto de hambre que exponga en alguna galería cutre de los suburbios de Londres esperando que dentro de unos años se muera de una sobredosis y se revalorice su obra, aunque esto es casi como jugar a la lotería.


----------



## D_M (16 May 2019)

Invierte en un cohete para salir de Londres a toda hostia cuando llegue el Mad Max.


----------



## Play_91 (17 May 2019)

Yo invertiría en formación sobre inversiones.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (17 May 2019)

Si no te ha dado tiempo en 9 meses para comparar las alternativas y tomar una decisión, mejor no hagas nada.

Los fondos indexados, etf, robo-advisors en general hacen lo mismo. La idea es reconocer que no somos unos cracks de la bolsa, y no es probable conseguir mejores resultados de forma sostenida que la media del mercado. Es decir apuntas a un 4-7% anual a largo plazo sin salirte del mercado y con un riesgo razonable (por ej. en dos años, si la bolsa baja primero un 20% y el segundo sube un 40%, ganas un 6% anual). Si quieres adivinar si va a subir o bajar, salir y entrar a conveniencia del mercado, lo que estás haciendo es apostar y te puede salir al revés por listillo.

Por ejemplo ahora mismo se espera una nueva crisis. Hay un montón de dinero fuera de la bolsa esperando tiempos mejores para entrar. Bien puede haber 4 rallys más antes de otra recesión. Si no entras, te perderás los probables rallys o la recesión. Ni ganas ni pierdes. 

Sin riesgo, tienes cuentas depósito en Inglaterra com interés del 2% o para cantidades modestas los de aportación mensual (máximo £300) para nuevos clientes al 5% en first direct, nationwide.

Si tienes mucho en bancolchon, abre una cuenta ISA para no pagar impuestos. Solo puedes ingresar en una ISA de cada tipo cada año fiscal, las básicas son cash y stocks.


----------



## Galvani (19 May 2019)

pakitov dijo:


> Si vas a largo plazo > 10 años los fondos indexados pueden ser una buena opción, como yo lo veo lo mejor que había en españa para eso era BNP Paribas ya que podías invertir en Vanguard con un 0,3% de comisión, peeeeero ahora BNP ha puesto comisiones aprox un 0,25%, era demasiado bueno para durar mucho, aún así sigue sin estar nada nada mal. Te quedaría en un 0,6% aprox (mucho mejor que la mierda que venden los bancos al 2% de comisión)
> 
> Si lo que quieres es despreocuparte totalmente y tener una buena gestión indexada lo mejor que veo ahora mismo es INDEXA Capital como ya te han comentado, seguida de cercar por POPCOIN.
> 
> ...



¿Qué diferencias hay entre esto de Indexa de lo que hablais y una gestora de fondos tipo Bestinver? Aparte del riesgo de cada fondo claro.


----------



## DEREC (19 May 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencias hay entre esto de Indexa de lo que hablais y una gestora de fondos tipo Bestinver? Aparte del riesgo de cada fondo claro.



Indexia son fondos indexados, es decir no tratan de adivinar nada, compran todo el indice y estan siempre invertidos.

Bestinver es gestion activa, es un gestor el que decide cuando y que comprar o vender dependiendo de diferentes factores.

Los fondos indexados operan muy poco ( solo quitan y ponen las acciones que salen del indice), por lo que tinene comisiones muy bajas.

Es muy raro que la gestion activa (con sus altas comisiones) consiga batir al indice a largo plazo.


----------



## _Agamenon (19 May 2019)

Mételo en eToro


----------



## Egregio Prócer (19 May 2019)

En deuda española. Bueno, bonito, barato.


----------



## Galvani (19 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Indexia son fondos indexados, es decir no tratan de adivinar nada, compran todo el indice y estan siempre invertidos.
> 
> Bestinver es gestion activa, es un gestor el que decide cuando y que comprar o vender dependiendo de diferentes factores.
> 
> ...



Pero si es una gestión pasiva entonces no se como se obtiene rentabilidad ni en el largo plazo, con las correcciones y demás. ¿Sería como comprar una cartera de acciones y olvidarse no? Bueno, como un fondo de los muchos que hay que ofrecen bancos y demás (salvo por la calidad del contenido, que imagino que será decente)


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 May 2019)

Si que da lavar platos en picadilly


----------



## DEREC (19 May 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero si es una gestión pasiva entonces no se como se obtiene rentabilidad ni en el largo plazo, con las correcciones y demás. ¿Sería como comprar una cartera de acciones y olvidarse no? Bueno, como un fondo de los muchos que hay que ofrecen bancos y demás (salvo por la calidad del contenido, que imagino que será decente)



Aunque parezca mentira, no hacer nada es mas rentable que andar continuamente comprando y vendiendo. La mayoria de fondos de gestion activa lo hacen peor que el indice.

Y luego estan las comisiones.....Un indexado te puede cobrar 0,2-0,3 % anual y uno de gestion activa 1,5 -2 %. En 10 años se te ha comido un 20% del capital solo en comisiones.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (7 Jun 2019)

Hola. Échate novia.


----------



## Second (8 Jun 2019)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Si no te ha dado tiempo en 9 meses para comparar las alternativas y tomar una decisión, mejor no hagas nada.
> 
> Los fondos indexados, etf, robo-advisors en general hacen lo mismo. La idea es reconocer que no somos unos cracks de la bolsa, y no es probable conseguir mejores resultados de forma sostenida que la media del mercado. Es decir apuntas a un 4-7% anual a largo plazo sin salirte del mercado y con un riesgo razonable (por ej. en dos años, si la bolsa baja primero un 20% y el segundo sube un 40%, ganas un 6% anual). Si quieres adivinar si va a subir o bajar, salir y entrar a conveniencia del mercado, lo que estás haciendo es apostar y te puede salir al revés por listillo.
> 
> ...



DISCULPA, que es una cuenta ISA..


----------



## Erich Weiss (8 Jun 2019)

A lo mejor te parece absurdo, pero yo buscaría piso en zona mediterránea, máximo 80k, y lo alquilaría a larga temporada. Mínimo vas a sacar 400 euros/mes. Pongamos que compras por 60k y alquilas por 400, cuando te jubiles te vas a vivir cerca de la playa con un apartamento pagado y unos buenos ahorros.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Jun 2019)

Hay que ser ESTREPITOSAMENTE SUBNORMAL para andar sacando mil pavos al mes y en lugar ahorrarlos, regalarselos a la chusma masona para que te los robe. Os teneis merecido lo que os pase.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 Jun 2019)

Second dijo:


> DISCULPA, que es una cuenta ISA..



Es regulación británica a, solo las puedes abrir si eres residente en brexitlandia.
De modo resumido, te permiten ingresar hasta 20000 al año e invertirlo en depósitos o bolsa. No pagas impuestos ni te retienen nada de tus ganancias y dividendos.


----------



## Gárgolo (9 Jun 2019)

Monedas de plata online Andorrano Joyeria


----------



## S. GOKU (10 Jun 2019)

Hijos. El unico valor seguro


----------



## Corcho (11 Jun 2019)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Googl + brk.b



Me acabo de enterar que existe una clase b de Berkshire, muchas gracias! Y no sería bueno esperar una fuerte corrección antes de meterle?


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (12 Jun 2019)

Putas y yates 

Enviado desde mi G3112 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chacholandia (12 Jun 2019)

Podrías dedicarte a invertir en bolsa o forex o cosas parecidas para generar más riqueza. O también te puedes montar tu propio negocio.


----------



## racional (13 Jun 2019)

Bitcoin, no hay más.


----------



## Vytautas (5 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> La idea de indexa capital (robo Advisor) es muy buena aunque puedes hacerlo tú mismo con menores comisiones.
> Lee a John Bogle. También hay blogs como hormiga capitalista que te dan buenas pautas.
> 
> Taptap



qué articulos/materiales en concreto de John Bogle recomiendas leer? thanks!


----------



## TORREVIEJO (5 Ago 2019)

Herbalife


----------



## tastas (5 Ago 2019)

Vytautas dijo:


> qué articulos/materiales en concreto de John Bogle recomiendas leer? thanks!



Dentro de poco traducirán el Bogleheads guide to investing.
Los libros de bogle son bastante tochos, su obra magna es esta pero creo que vale la pena.

COMO INVERTIR EN FONDOS DE INVERSION CON SENTIDO COMUN | JOHN C. BOGLE | Comprar libro 9788423428793

Taptap


----------



## Abrojo (5 Ago 2019)

Vytautas dijo:


> qué articulos/materiales en concreto de John Bogle recomiendas leer? thanks!



Pássate por el foro español de bogleheads


----------



## Monleon (7 Ago 2019)

Gafudo programador a que sí?


----------



## Galvani (7 Ago 2019)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Yo estoy en una situación similar y lo estoy metiendo todo en fondos indexados con indexa capital. Voy a largo plazo (20-30 años) mi idea es tener allí un fondo para poder jubilarme con garantías.
> 
> Indexa Capital, menos costes, más rentabilidad
> 
> ...



Pero un 4% ¿Y luego hacienda que? O no haces cuentas hasta que no lo retiras?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Ago 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero un 4% ¿Y luego hacienda que? O no haces cuentas hasta que no lo retiras?



En fondos solo pagas a hacienda cuando retiras con plusvalias


----------



## TravellerLatam (7 Ago 2019)

interés compuesto es la clave. Mira opciones de instrumentos de ahorro en entidades de reputación que te den conffianza. El poder del interés compuesto es básico para el ahorro a LP.


----------

